# Need Some Advice-Car overheated



## Numba79 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey all,

I bought my 04 GTO almost a year ago. I work at a dealership and brought it in to have the A/C serviced (never worked since I bought the car privately). On my lunch break im driving back to the dealership.. babbling on the cellphone to the girlfriend and the car chimes in saying high temps. Hang the phone up. pull over, temp gauge is flirting with the red zone. get out, puddle of coolant. Call work, tech comes inspects car... says oh I pulled radiator to get to the A/C. Ok. Thinks theres bubbles in the system. Let the car cool, limp back the 2 blocks to the dealership... Come to find out he forgot to put a clamp on one of the hoses and it came off...

My concerns are how tough are these ls1 engines when it comes to heat? And I understand these engines are noisy, but im going to be paranoid now, listening for ticking or knocks. 

Im a bit upset over the whole situation, since they didnt even properly diagnose the A/C problem the first time, 3rd time Ive had car in for A/C service, because they never have the parts and find more broken... Now this. Honestly theres perks to working at a dealership when it comes to service, but at the same time, I see all the the behind the scenes kinda stuff and Im leery as to how this might unfold if my car ever were to develop a problem because of this.

Any info or recommendation would be great! Thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You're probably fine. The LS1 is pretty tough


----------



## Inprogress65 (May 18, 2012)

Agreed, that engine is pretty good about dissipating heat efficiently. The coolant sensor was probably reading air/steam temp any way. If you only made a few blocks you're probably fine.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you didn't drive it a ton your probally fine. Will be tough to not be paranoid though... I know that feeling.


----------

